# NON ATTENDEES BINTON



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If for any reason you can NOT make it to Binton and you are listed on the rally list could you please let me or Clianthus know A.S.A.P so that we can delete you as we now have a waiting list. Thank you. 

Please do not post on here unless you CAN NOT make it to Binton


Jacquie


----------

